# Mac Mail Preferences Disappeared



## Mac_Help (Feb 7, 2009)

A friends iBook, running OS X 10.3.x just had an interesting problem He wanted to add a new account. When he went to Preferences the ONLY pref that showed up was for signatures.

Ideas?

We ran Disk Utility but still NO WAY to edit or add email accounts.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried File>Add New Account...?

Otherwise it sounds like it is a controlled computer, and someone has removed his permissions to do things like that.


----------



## anniegill (Sep 17, 2008)

My Preferences showed only 'Composing'. I found 'Accounts' through the Connection Doctor window - but now I have only 'Accounts' showing in the preferences and have lost 'Composing'.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of OS X and Mail are you using? And do you have an admin account?


----------



## anniegill (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

Version 2.1.3 (753.1) Mail
Version10.4.1 OS
I do have an admin account.

Anne


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Your OS is very out of date. You should update it to 10.4.11 as I know that there where some updates for Mail as well, and when ti gets updated, it may fix that issue.


----------

